# Making a 1/4-inch "frame" for a piece



## mark_anderson_us (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi All

I'm new to routing. My wife bought me an incra system for my birthday. I have a number of wall mounted iPads in the house for home automation and was going to make picture frame style frames for them. however, I would like to have a go at making something like this:










It doesn't need the cut-out on the bottom (I will just make a hole to feed the cable through as the power supplies are in basement or attic). 

I bought a $12 dummy iPad (for store displays) so I can use that in the workshop instead of a $300-400 device and have to worry about scratching it, dropping it, etc.

So basically, I need to make a frame that is an exact fit and about 1/4-inch thick (with a solid back). I'm planning to do it from a single piece of wood and route out the entire center area, leaving 1/8-inch for the back. 

I can't figure out how to make something 1/4-inch bigger than a template (the iPad) and then cut 1/4-inch inside that. My router is under-mounted and I would prefer to use it like that while I hone my skills (and then move on to handheld use).

Clearly, with a flush trimming bit, I can cut the material to be the exact same size as the iPad, but how do I get it 1/4 wider on all sides? Can I get a bearing that has a diameter that has a 1/4-inch larger radius? Once I've figure this out, I then need to figure out how to cut 1/4 inch inside that, using the outside edge of the new piece as the template .

Could someone point me in he right direction?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

A collar cutter system will do it. Say a 1" collar and a 1/2" cutter. That offset will make the pattern 1/4" bigger all around.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

MLCS Shaper Cutter Accessories
I would go with a handheld plunge router for the hollowing out job, otherwise you would have to lower the board onto a spinning bit which is something I never recommend.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

United States, welcome to Router Forums, glad to have you join us, I'm positive the members of the community would be more than willing to answer any questions you have


----------

